# Progesterone supplements affecting HCG?



## Tina_TTC2

I think someone posted somewhere recently that they started taking progesterone and it helped their HCG levels start jumping like they were supposed to.

I'm just wondering if this is true for anyone? and probably should do a poll - any input?

Thank you!!

Tina


----------



## lolalulu

I am not sure if it helps with HCG numbers but I had to take progesterone suppositories when I started my IVF cycle. I think it helps with the lining for the baby to stick. Good luck!


----------



## Tina_TTC2

I called my Dr and they said there wasn't any proof that Progesterone helps in cases like this - that usually if there is a miscarriage it's due to chromsomal issues. HOWEVER, they also said that it wouldn't hurt to try them so they called in a prescription for me. At this point - I am willing to try anything to keep the little bean where he/she is. I must admit though, that all this talk about chromosmal abnormalities has me worried that if he/she makes it, she may have severe physical abnormalaties.... 

What is so odd for me even now, is that I can't find ANYONE with levels like mine that even found a heart beat - if they came close, the babies didn't make it -- I think the longest I heard was 14 weeks. And yes, that is weighing on my mind too, that I will have to live in this limbo state for another 7 weeks or so. 

I know people are tired of hearing me stress (or I imagine they would be)... I keep looking for reassurances, and while everyone here has been WONDERFUL!! the one thing that I can't find, is that ONE person who had non-doubling HCG and ended up with a healthy pregnancy and baby. 

Thank you for your reply.


Thanks to all of you that have taken the time to read - even if you are not replying I appreciate the time you are taken to look in...

Thank you 

Tina


----------



## bernina

Tina, I'm so sorry you're in limbo now and have to go through this. I wish you all the best and am sending extra sticky glue your way. I did find a few positive stories on the web.

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Mater...s-that-were-slow-to-rise---anyone/show/168359

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Mater...hcg-count--I-have-a-success-story/show/172983

I had lots of results searching for "slow rising hcg success stories"

Best of luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Hunnybear

That was me regarding the hcg and progesterone. Basically the logic I was given is that the progesterone is he hormone that is supposed to be produced by your body to tell it that it is pregnant and thicken the lining and basically make the optimum conditions for the baby to implant and grow and your body to not reject it. Because of this, the baby starts developing more unhindered by your own bodily systems and in good condition in prime real estate. A side effect of this optimization is that your body starts producing other things such as the pregnancy hormone and they "normalize". 

of course progesterone therapy is still controversial as science is really split on how effective it is and some think that for it to be most effective you need to be taking it from day1. 

Considering my families history o mmc and my success so far I'm a believer as are the soca at my fertility clinic which apparently has the best success rate in Canada...

For me I know it normalized hcg, stopped the spotting I kept having in early pregnancy and I'm now 11 weeks! I don't know if it will work for you as th science behind it isn't 100% but I really really hope it does.

Also, regarding your concern about abnormalities...

My doctor did tell me one thing...he said that progesterone would not falsely allow a pregnancy with chromosomal abnormalities to continue as these abnormalities are rejected by the body regardless of progesterone production. It may make things last a week or so longer but a mmc that was meant to happen will happen regardless so you don't need to worry in that area. Hope it helps!


----------



## Hunnybear

Also, I was told that HCG is a hormone CAUSED BY pregnancy and is a weak predictor (due to the huge range of natural variation it can not be considered a strong predictor) way to tell pregnancy progress and outcome. But low hcg is a sign that things may be going bad, it's not WHY things are going bad.

Progesterone on the other hand strongly affects pregnancy outcome as it prevents your body from losing the pregnancy by optimizing conditions and recognizing it when your own body isfailing to produce sufficient hormone to do the job. Low progesterone levels almost definitely lead to eventual mmc and you will (possibly) have low hcg as a sign of it. But progesterone is absolutely necessary to maintain the pregnancy and DIRECTLY affects outcome.


----------



## Momma_Love170

I am so confused ....taking 800 mg after a low hcg levels. I've been on estradiol now progesterone . My body is talking a beating bbm sad face


----------



## ttc1soon

I don't know if progesterone effects HCG. My HCG levels were always in normal range, even when I miscarried. My progesterone seemed to be the issue, so to me it seems like separte things. I hope everything goes okay though! The progesterone can't hurt so why not try it. Also I have heard quite a few stories on here about peoples whos levels didn't double and they had healthy pregnancies!


----------

